# Double mowing, how often?



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

I double mowed for the first time this season at .75" HOC on a 7-blade reel and was surprised at how much I caught on the second pass. How often do you double mow?


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

quadmasta said:


> I double mowed for the first time this season at .75" HOC on a 7-blade reel and was surprised at how much I caught on the second pass. How often do you double mow?


I've only done it twice this season (first season reel mowing) and what I mean is that I did a perpendicular pass not exactly a double pass. The perpendicular pass picks up more than one would think!

I can only do it when my wife's not home :lol:


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

I make an East-West, then North-South cut every month at 5/8th HOC with a Tru Cut C-27. It is a bit tedious however I do it more for the extra exercise than out of need for it. I too am amazed at how much is cut on that second pass.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Every time from June through August. Cut at 4 inches then raise the deck height and cut again. This gets rid of any potato rolls plus give me a chance to look everything over


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

What the heck is a potato roll? @CenlaLowell


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

I've been doing it every time since I got my triplex as I'm having some bobbing and it seems to help. Need to get my FOC dialed in I guess


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> What the heck is a potato roll? @CenlaLowell


Cutting off to much grass and the mower can not mulch properly. Next time I cut I will post a pic


----------



## HectorT (May 24, 2020)

I double cut every time I cut the grass.

So for me in Florida that's once a week or sometimes twice a week.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

I double cut nearly every time. Perpendicular passes. Empire Zoysia at 1" with c27

.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

I double-cut every time, mostly because I'm a cheap/poor sob, with a manual reel!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Every time. I have some areas where it's like turning in circles the opposite direction. So I just mow the same way twice. But double cut every time.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Pretty much every time unless I'm in a hurry.


----------



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

Every time. Zeon cut @ ~5/8".


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

I double cut for the first time tonight. I cant believe how much brown junk was sucked up the second pass. I hoped the cuts ends would look better... is this bad?


----------



## Cajun71163 (Sep 17, 2019)

I cut long ways the at a 45 degree. My HOC is .5" and it is such a cleaner cut. I only have 5000 Sq feet. Takes about 1.5 hours to do it right. I collect all clippings.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

I am attempting to maintain a 1" HOC with a rotary and I double cut every two days.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

> I've only done it twice this season (first season reel mowing) and what I mean is that I did a perpendicular pass not exactly a double pass. The perpendicular pass picks up more than one would think!
> 
> *I can only do it when my wife's not home * :lol:


That's when I build engines, too.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Darth_V8r said:


> > That's when I build engines, too.
> 
> 
> Looks like a LS block in your profile pic :thumbup:


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

lucas287 said:


> Darth_V8r said:
> 
> 
> > That's when I build engines, too.
> ...


Yes, sir! Fresh from getting darton sleeves by Steve at RED -- 440 CI. 12.7 compression.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Darth_V8r said:


> lucas287 said:
> 
> 
> > Darth_V8r said:
> ...


DAAANG! Will you run E85? That's some compression man.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

lucas287 said:


> Darth_V8r said:
> 
> 
> > lucas287 said:
> ...


For initial start up, I'll be using boostane to make my own 100 AKI, but yeah, I think I'll end up on E85 for safety sake. I'll just need more fuel pump, as I'm building for 830-850 bhp. E85 requires 30% more flow for the same power


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Darth_V8r said:


> lucas287 said:
> 
> 
> > Darth_V8r said:
> ...


Must be turning some RPM for that kind of power NA. Sounds like an awesome build and I'm sure the project it's going in will be awesome too! (sorry for hijacking the thread - hard to contain being a gearhead)


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

My BAE hemi with 88s likes an LS every now an again to snack on &#128513;


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

southernbuckeye said:


> My BAE hemi with 88s likes an LS every now an again to snack on 😁


Ahh come on! Don't be LS hatin'  anything would be a snack for a modern v8 with twin 88s lol :twisted:

At the end of the day, I'm a diehard GM guy, but I will always have an appreciation for muscle, regardless of make/model.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

southernbuckeye said:


> My BAE hemi with 88s likes an LS every now an again to snack on 😁


LOL. Not this one, I hope... I see you live in SC. Midlands?

wow, what a hijack. Poor OP :?


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

Darth_V8r said:


> southernbuckeye said:
> 
> 
> > My BAE hemi with 88s likes an LS every now an again to snack on 😁
> ...


Haha poor OP, what do you expect tho, I suspect plenty of gear heads are also into lawn stuff! Just outside of Rock Hill...

What's that LS going into? In all seriousness I've got nothing against them, in fact was thinking of building one for a Chevelle I'm restoring. I hate carbs 😄


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

99 trans am. Has the man pedal, too! 4.30 gear, nine inch. raceweight about 3460, me sitting in it, 3/4 tank of gas. Likely get one pass then banned, lol.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Darth_V8r said:


> 99 trans am. Has the man pedal, too! 4.30 gear, nine inch. raceweight about 3460, me sitting in it, 3/4 tank of gas. Likely get one pass then banned, lol.


sounds about right, that's in the 8s all day :thumbup: so is that 800+ hp on spray or all motor?


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

Darth_V8r said:


> 99 trans am. Has the man pedal, too! 4.30 gear, nine inch. raceweight about 3460, me sitting in it, 3/4 tank of gas. Likely get one pass then banned, lol.


Rowing more fun on the street anyhow, sounds like it'll be a blast!


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

The WS6 models in my opinion are the best body style of any car! I love those things!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

I never double mow for the purpose of cutting the grass better. In the fall, I regularly double mow for the purpose of mulching up leaves.

Below is a picture where we're 2/3 done with a single pass. If I really want the lawn to look nice for a few hours in the fall, I'll "double mulch."










PS: Just realized I wandered into the warm season forum by accident... Hope my post isn't too out of place...


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

ken-n-nancy said:


> PS: Just realized I wandered into the warm season forum by accident... Hope my post isn't too out of place...


Not out of place at all... you snapped us back to reality from a hijack. I was beginning to wonder what kind of mower that LS was going to get strapped to. :lol:


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> ken-n-nancy said:
> 
> 
> > PS: Just realized I wandered into the warm season forum by accident... Hope my post isn't too out of place...
> ...


LOL, I'm sorry about that. I put a thread in the other hobbies section where it belongs. it really was just meant to be a one liner.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

Assuming the lawn in question is very smooth, picking up a substantial amount of grass on a second pass means the reel probably needs sharpening. Due to "rolling" and "not springing back up fast enough", some grass will be missed on the first pass that can be mowed on the second. Think about golf greens (very well maintained equipment on ultra smooth turf). They get "little" on their second pass which is always at an angle to the first pass. If you double cut at each mow, you can judge when your reel needs sharpening/backlapping/adjusting by the volume of grass on the second pass.


----------



## HectorT (May 24, 2020)

Texas_Bermuda said:


> I double cut for the first time tonight. I cant believe how much brown junk was sucked up the second pass. I hoped the cuts ends would look better... is this bad?


You need to sharpen your blade or buy a new one.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Every mow. First perpendicular to the street then parallel. But mostly because of the ditch, probably wouldn't do it otherwise.


----------

